# Help with changing of conditions of spouse visa



## capetonian101 (Jun 2, 2014)

My wife got her Spouse visa before these new laws come into effect(thank God for that)She has received an job offer.Now before these new laws came into effect it was apparently easy to change the terms of the visa but now no one can give me clear answers.I have spoken to DHA help line and they dont even know.
We have been to VFS center in Cape Town and there they said we basically are applying for a spouse vise (Relative permit) with terms that she can work at this company and we need to re submit all of the documentation as we did with the original application.
now my question is what documentation should her work supply?we already have an letter stating that they offer her the position.
Thanks


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

The main document you will require is the signed contract of employment, preferably without an end date on the contract.


----------



## capetonian101 (Jun 2, 2014)

thanks legal man


----------



## capetonian101 (Jun 2, 2014)

iv just checked her contract and there is no "starting date" only when the contract have been signed by her and her employer
happy times


----------



## kjetto (Jul 15, 2014)

When I called customer care they told me you also need police clerance, radiological report, medical certificate, a letter from the employer as to how many other people were interviwed and why she was chosen.


----------



## bugzrock (Jun 12, 2013)

LegalMan said:


> The main document you will require is the signed contract of employment, preferably without an end date on the contract.


Hi LegalMan
Does a letter of offer, stating that the company wants to employ you sufficient enough? (Not really a contract). Also are they still accepting those Relative Permits that are work endorsed in a specific line of work? thanks


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

bugzrock said:


> Hi LegalMan
> Does a letter of offer, stating that the company wants to employ you sufficient enough? (Not really a contract).


Not really a contract = NO



> Also are they still accepting those Relative Permits that are work endorsed in a specific line of work? thanks


Still accepting? If you have one that is not expired, it is valid. It is possible to get one.


----------



## bugzrock (Jun 12, 2013)

LegalMan said:


> Not really a contract = NO
> 
> 
> 
> Still accepting? If you have one that is not expired, it is valid. It is possible to get one.



Sorry I meant can we still apply for one like that...

If so, what form or process do we fill in for that? What is the cost for this?

thanks


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

I cannot divulge this as per forum rules. My contact details are in my signature. I would ask you to PM me, but you haven't made 5 posts yet.


----------



## bugzrock (Jun 12, 2013)

LegalMan said:


> I cannot divulge this as per forum rules. My contact details are in my signature. I would ask you to PM me, but you haven't made 5 posts yet.


Yep - I've just started posting recently. Been Browsing only... No worries. I will call
thanks


----------



## bugzrock (Jun 12, 2013)

LegalMan said:


> I cannot divulge this as per forum rules. My contact details are in my signature. I would ask you to PM me, but you haven't made 5 posts yet.


Lol - This should be the 5th Post now... I'll PM you then....

thanks LegalMan


----------

